# e-sword bible software



## Matthias

I am sure this has been discussed before on the PB, but I thought I would mention it again for any and all newbies out there that are reading who may have not heard about it. It is a truly wonderful bible software program, that offers many add-ons that are FREE! The program itself is also free.

Some of the add-ons that you can download for free include(These are complete works!)

Ante-nicene fathers 9 Volumes
Institutes of the Christian Religion By John Calvin 
Treasury of David By CH Spurgeon 
K & D Commentary on the Old Testament
Matthew Henry Commentary on the Bible
John Gill Commentary on the Bible
History of the Christian Church by Philip Schaff

There are A LOT more available as well. I hope this helps someone out there!


----------



## GTMOPC

Ditto!!!!!!!!!

I use it exclusively. I almost feel convicted because it is such a great app. I should've paid for it!!! I'm not sure why they never marketed it. Being Christian must have been a better deal! They do take donations I think, the workman IS worthy of his wage.

After you work through all the add-ons on the e-sword site then try:

This e-sword original language gallery 

David Cox

Craig White

eSnips search for e-sword file extensions along with your queries. ex: KJV.bbl, Institutes.top, etc. Or just try looking for e-sword folders.


----------



## Ginny Dohms

I just downloaded E-Sword last weekend, and I love it. As you said, the add-ons are great. I love the maps, and historical stuff, too, besides all the commentaries, and books. It is so easy to use, as well. I had used Online Bible for years, but it did have some shortcomings, and was not nearly as user friendly as E-sword.


----------



## Matthias

Ginny Dohms said:


> I just downloaded E-Sword last weekend, and I love it. As you said, the add-ons are great. I love the maps, and historical stuff, too, besides all the commentaries, and books. It is so easy to use, as well. I had used Online Bible for years, but it did have some shortcomings, and was not nearly as user friendly as E-sword.



I agree... its hard to beat E-sword for ease of use


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Does anyone know where to get Calvin's Commentaries for it? I had them at one time but my computer crashed and I lost it a few years ago. I have downloaded a few but they aren't complete. And the ones I have downloaded that are suppose to be complete don't open.


----------



## Matthias

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Does anyone know where to get Calvin's Commentaries for it? I had them at one time but my computer crashed and I lost it a few years ago.



Calvin's Commentaries | e-Sword Users

You will need to make an account, but its free and there are lots of good add ons there! This does not self install like the add-ons from e-sword.net but all you have to do is make the extraction folder the same as your main e-sword folder... (c:\program files\e-sword\) or whatever.. good to go!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Matthias said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to get Calvin's Commentaries for it? I had them at one time but my computer crashed and I lost it a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin's Commentaries | e-Sword Users
> 
> You will need to make an account, but its free and there are lots of good add ons there! This does not self install like the add-ons from e-sword.net but all you have to do is make the extraction folder the same as your main e-sword folder... (c:\program files\e-sword\) or whatever.. good to go!
Click to expand...


I don't understand your last comment. I have to make a folder to open it. It asked me what I wanted to open it from and I entered e-sword but it didn't open it.

I am so confused.


----------



## Matthias

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Matthias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to get Calvin's Commentaries for it? I had them at one time but my computer crashed and I lost it a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin's Commentaries | e-Sword Users
> 
> You will need to make an account, but its free and there are lots of good add ons there! This does not self install like the add-ons from e-sword.net but all you have to do is make the extraction folder the same as your main e-sword folder... (c:\program files\e-sword\) or whatever.. good to go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand your last comment. I have to make a folder to open it. It asked me what I wanted to open it from and I entered e-sword but it didn't open it.
> 
> I am so confused.
Click to expand...


download the .exe file...run it, then when it asks for the destination folder browse your system and find your esword folder. Select it, then begin the extraction. It should start the install.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

It didn't. I am doing something wrong.

-----Added 11/30/2008 at 12:23:39 EST-----

Now when I try to open and run the Calvin.exe it just opens E-Sword.

-----Added 11/30/2008 at 12:24:26 EST-----

Do you know how to remove stuff out of E-Sword?


----------



## Matthias

PuritanCovenanter said:


> It didn't. I am doing something wrong.
> 
> -----Added 11/30/2008 at 12:23:39 EST-----
> 
> Now when I try to open and run the Calvin.exe it just opens E-Sword.



Start again 

-----Added 11/30/2008 at 12:26:25 EST-----

hmmm not sure whats up

-----Added 11/30/2008 at 12:27:27 EST-----



PuritanCovenanter said:


> It didn't. I am doing something wrong.
> 
> -----Added 11/30/2008 at 12:23:39 EST-----
> 
> Now when I try to open and run the Calvin.exe it just opens E-Sword.
> 
> -----Added 11/30/2008 at 12:24:26 EST-----
> 
> Do you know how to remove stuff out of E-Sword?



Nope sorry


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I guess I can just start all over. LOL


----------



## Matthias

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I guess I can just start all over. LOL



Lol ya...sorry  ....computers eh?

-----Added 11/30/2008 at 01:59:15 EST-----

So did you manage to get it working?


----------



## Ginny Dohms

Thanks for all those E-sword links for add-ons, Jeffrey. I, too got Calvin's Commentaries tonight. I haven't tried installing it yet, but your instructions looked pretty straightforward, so I am sure it will work. I can't believe how much stuff is out there. A real treasure trove, for sure. Thanks for passing along all this great information.


----------



## DMcFadden

I have been using e-Sword for several years. It is quite full featured and very free. The David Cox site is probably the most helpful for finding hundreds of resources.

If you have room on your computer, the Word Search engine is also free and they offer several hundred resources as well. Actually, adding books to Word Search is even easier since you can add all of the available free books by clicking a single button and following the instructions. It takes a few steps but will automatically add hundreds of books to your computer without individually copying them yourself. Once you install Word Search, it will take you to their web site. Just select "browse by category" on the left side of the site, and follow the instructions.

Bible Explorer - Pure and Simple - Free Bible Software


----------



## GTMOPC

Matthias- Thanks for the e-Sword users link, I hadn't run across this resource yet. There's several files there I'd been looking for!


----------



## Matthias

GMcClain20 said:


> Matthias- Thanks for the e-Sword users link, I hadn't run across this resource yet. There's several files there I'd been looking for!




You are very welcome!


----------



## Broadus

DMcFadden said:


> I have been using e-Sword for several years. It is quite full featured and very free. The David Cox site is probably the most helpful for finding hundreds of resources.
> 
> If you have room on your computer, the Word Search engine is also free and they offer several hundred resources as well. Actually, adding books to Word Search is even easier since you can add all of the available free books by clicking a single button and following the instructions. It takes a few steps but will automatically add hundreds of books to your computer without individually copying them yourself. Once you install Word Search, it will take you to their web site. Just select "browse by category" on the left side of the site, and follow the instructions.
> 
> Bible Explorer - Pure and Simple - Free Bible Software



I also used e-Sword for years till I discovered Bible Explorer. And the works offered for Bible Explorer 4 / WordSearch at Doxa Digital Press are outstanding. Some are free, but the rest are very reasonably priced.

Bill


----------



## KMK

GMcClain20 said:


> Ditto!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I use it exclusively. I almost feel convicted because it is such a great app. I should've paid for it!!! I'm not sure why they never marketed it. Being Christian must have been a better deal! They do take donations I think, the workman IS worthy of his wage.
> 
> After you work through all the add-ons on the e-sword site then try:
> 
> This e-sword original language gallery
> 
> David Cox
> 
> Craig White
> 
> eSnips search for e-sword file extensions along with your queries. ex: KJV.bbl, Institutes.top, etc. Or just try looking for e-sword folders.



The David Cox link led me to this! http://www.whatisrazar.com/macesword/

e-sword for Mac! I have been using e-sword since it started but now I can run it on my Mac!!! (As soon as I get my new MacBook Pro because it requires Intel)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ex Nihilo

You can't use it on a Mac, can you?


----------



## SolaGratia

Does anyone know how to install Matthew Poole Comm. after it has been downloaded?

I can't get them to e-sword program. 

Thanks


----------

